# Sheyanne National Grasslands



## chessiehunter (Sep 25, 2005)

I have a Question , is anyone allowed to hunt the grasslands? If so, what kind of game birds will I find up there?
Casey


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Grouse That is about all I have seen a few phesents, but not any numbers. Lot's of deer.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I have also seen Praire Chickens in that area. Early in the year there are some concetrations of doves.


----------



## Dexter (Sep 27, 2004)

This is their site:
http://www.fs.fed.us/r1/dakotaprairie/hunting.htm
I'd recommend using the contact # to get more specific info on hunting regulations, etc.
:beer:


----------

